# Twin pregnancy- rib pain



## TTC DH FIFO

Hiya

Has anyone during their twin pregnancy experienced pain (quite severe at time) under their right ribs which radiates into their back? I am having a real issue with it. Been in tears a few times with how painful it has been! Feels like they are bruised.. Babies are moving fine so I'm not too concerned about them.. Would still be good to know what's causing it..

Thanks xoxo


----------



## knitbit

Ugh. My first did that to me and he was a singleton. I felt so bruised and sore. He'd get into position and push with his little legs. About drove me up a wall until he finally shifted. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## BeckyD

yep. For ages it felt like one of mine was trying to crawl over the top of mine. 
Twin 2 has been pushing against mine for months. Am convinced when they are born and my bump goes down, I will have one side pushed out more than the other.


----------



## Mea

I had really bad rib pain like you it had me in tears I thought I had cracked a rib somehow. Then to make it worse I caught a cold that developed into a cough, for days everytime I coughed I had to cuddle my rib cage to try and stop the pain it was absolute agony. 
But it did fade after awhile I think the twins must have shifted round abit.


----------



## lizziedripping

hi there - I didn't have rib pain with the twins hun because they had gone really low from 28wks on - most of my discomfort was down in my bladder/cervix. What you describe is normal tho, and is a result of babies growing and pushing all your internal organs upwards towards your diaphragm - it is normal, but that doesn't make it any easier for you to bear :( hugs xxx


----------



## babybx2

Yes I have this now and have had on my left hand side for a few months now. I have heard it does go after babies are born. I know it isn't a foot as the baby on my left is breach. It does feel like a cracked rib and prevents me from laying on my left hand side. It is awful hun, sorry you are feeling this too x


----------



## Mamamirfy

YES! The last few days I have been experiencing this. It's on my right side. I also have a really bad pain really low down. It feels as though I have a bunch of weight is on my cervix and it's ripping....lovely right?


----------



## Lucy28

I have had that for a while. I feel like they are too small to be up there, so I was thinking maybe it is trapped gas or something? At night it is terrible. I notice it more after I eat a full meal.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Thanks guys. Sounds like a lot of people have experienced it then. I have a clinic appt next tue and will mention it but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. It just feels do bruised! As long as bubs are wriggling around I'll be confident they are ok..

Xoxo


----------



## bobekah

I thought I was alone on this one! I was comming here to the multi board to post and I saw your post! How funny! I hate it! Im still working so even walking down the hall to go to the bathroom hurts my ribs and my hips the most! I ribs hurt so bad I cant move around too much thru the past few days! My next appt itsnt unitl the 10th of May so asking the doctor if its normal is out of the question for now! 

Ive been sleeping on my heating pad and that helps a little bit...not too much though!
I took a hot bath everyday and it helps while Im in there but once I get out...the pain is back! 

Hopefully for my ribs sake...Theres a soultution!
My ribs feel like they have spread all they can and Im not even finished
Being pregnant yet!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

well i had my clinic appt today. looks like twin 2 has head down on my right side.. and twin one has his head above twin 2's legs on my right side with his body down the left.. so the majority of the babies is on my right side and this is why i am apparently getting the pain.. baby 1 head is right under them..

solution?? NOTHING :( just gotta hope they move soon!

hope your feeling better bobekah


----------

